# DISH Network Expands Local High Definition Markets



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

http://www.denverpost.com/ci_11461459


> ENGLEWOOD, Colo., Jan. 15 /PRNewswire-FirstCall/ -- DISH Network Corporation (Nasdaq: DISH), the nation's third largest pay-TV provider and the digital transition leader, today announced the addition of high definition local channels in seven markets: Abilene, Texas (KTAB CBS Ch. 32 and KRBC NBC Ch. 9); Joplin, Mo. (KODE ABC Ch. 12 and KSNF NBC Ch. 16); Little Rock, Ark. (KARK NBC 4); Louisville, Ky. (WDRB FOX Ch. 41); Springfield, Mo. (KOLR CBS Ch. 10 and KSFX FOX Ch. 27); Wichita Falls, Texas (KFDX NBC Ch. 3 and KJTL FOX Ch. 18); and Wilkes Barre, Penn. (WYOU CBS Ch. 22 and WBRE NBC Ch. 28). DISH Network(R) now offers local channels in 90 markets reaching 78 percent of U.S. TV households.


More....


----------



## davethestalker (Sep 17, 2006)

As long as they keep putting HD locals on 61.5 and not allowing current customers to be retrofitted to an Eastern Arc dish, I for one have a very bad taste in my mouth.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Here is the full press release, it was waiting in my inbox when I got home today. - Jason​
-----------------------------

*DISH NETWORK EXPANDS LOCAL HIGH DEFINITION MARKETS*​
*Englewood**, Colo.**, *Jan 15, 2009 - DISH Network Corporation (NASDAQ: DISH), the nation's third largest pay-TV provider and the digital transition leader, today announced the addition high definition local channels in seven markets: Abilene, Texas (KTAB CBS Ch. 32 and KRBC NBC Ch. 9); Joplin, Mo. (KODE ABC Ch. 12 and KSNF NBC Ch. 16); Little Rock, Ark. (KARK NBC 4); Louisville, Ky. (WDRB FOX Ch. 41); Springfield, Mo. (KOLR CBS Ch. 10 and KSFX FOX Ch. 27); Wichita Falls, Texas (KFDX NBC Ch. 3 and KJTL FOX Ch. 18); and Wilkes Barre, Penn. (WYOU CBS Ch. 22 and WBRE NBC Ch. 28) . DISH Network® now offers local channels in 90 markets reaching 78 percent of U.S. TV households.
Consumers can sign up for the best high definition programming and service in the industry with DISH Network's TurboHD programming packages, the only all-HD packages on the market, starting at $24.99 per month. TurboHD is available in three separate tiers and includes special "turbo-charged" features and benefits such as DISH Network's award-winning and industry-leading technology, the highest quality HD available including 1080p resolution where available, and the most-watched HD channels that may be viewed on any TV - analog, digital or high definition.
Current DISH Network customers looking to add the industry's best high definition experience can get a "turbo-charged" HD package for as little as $10 more per month. 
For more information about DISH Network's 1080p programming, new HD channels and TurboHD system and packages, visit www.dishnetwork.com or call 1-800-333-DISH (3474).

# # #​
*About DISH Network Corporation *
DISH Network Corporation (Nasdaq: DISH), the nation's third largest pay-TV provider and the leader in digital television, provides approximately 13.78 million satellite TV customers as of Sept. 30, 2008 with industry-leading customer satisfaction which has surpassed major cable TV providers for eight consecutive years. DISH Network also provides customers with award-winning HD and DVR technology including the ViP®722 HD DVR, which received the Editors' Choice awards from both CNET and PC Magazine. In addition, subscribers enjoy access to hundreds of video and audio channels, the most International channels in the U.S., industry-leading Interactive TV applications, Latino programming, and the best sports and movies in HD. DISH Network offers a variety of package and price options including the lowest all-digital price in America, the DishDVR Advantage Package, high-speed Internet service, and a free upgrade to the best HD DVR in the industry. DISH Network is included in the Nasdaq-100 Index (NDX) and is a Fortune 300 company. Visit www.dishnetwork.com or call 1-800-333-DISH (3474) for more information.


----------



## 459707 (Aug 15, 2007)

.....except 98% of people can't get the HD channels because the spot beam isn't wide enough to cover the whole area. So now I have THREE worthless channels that Dish has no desire to fix!

Way to go!


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

davethestalker said:


> As long as they keep putting HD locals on 61.5 and not allowing current customers to be retrofitted to an Eastern Arc dish, I for one have a very bad taste in my mouth.


Go the [email protected] route, they called me back within minutes and had an EA install scheduled less than a week from call! It's working wonderfully and I now only have one dish on the roof which pleases the wife.


----------



## davethestalker (Sep 17, 2006)

bobukcat said:


> Go the [email protected] route, they called me back within minutes and had an EA install scheduled less than a week from call! It's working wonderfully and I now only have one dish on the roof which pleases the wife.


Email has been sent, thank you. I hope they come through. Having a second dish up there would be an eyesore for me, the other tenants in our complex, and the apartment management.


----------



## Lincoln6Echo (Jul 11, 2007)

What kind of dish set-ups you all talking about? A 1000.x and a 61.5?


----------



## Mr. Vega (Jan 30, 2008)

any thoughts/ideas when they'll add these to the western arc. 

i would have thought locals would be coming our way via e11 by now.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Mr. Vega said:


> any thoughts/ideas when they'll add these to the western arc.
> 
> i would have thought locals would be coming our way via e11 by now.


E11 is a ConUS (national coverage) satellite. E10 allowed DISH to uplink and move around a lot of locals when it was launched a couple of years back.

A hint of what is to come for Western Arc is in the Uplink Report ... planned HD locals on spots at 129.


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

Lincoln6Echo said:


> What kind of dish set-ups you all talking about? A 1000.x and a 61.5?


Eastern Arc is what I was talking about and that is a 1000.4 that picks up 61.5, 72.7, and 77.


----------



## overrheads (Feb 21, 2007)

Does anyone know what satellite the newly added HD locals for Springfield, MO will be on? Will they be on 110 and 77 like the SD locals?


----------



## AMD_GAMER (Mar 3, 2008)

Just checked, I am now receiving CBS and NBC in HD for the Wilkes-Barre DMA. Now, it would be awesome to just get FOX for the Nascar races.


----------



## davethestalker (Sep 17, 2006)

bobukcat said:


> Go the [email protected] route, they called me back within minutes and had an EA install scheduled less than a week from call! It's working wonderfully and I now only have one dish on the roof which pleases the wife.


I had an email response yesterday and the situation is being looked into for a positive resolution.


----------



## hoophead (Feb 10, 2008)

bobukcat said:


> Eastern Arc is what I was talking about and that is a 1000.4 that picks up 61.5, 72.7, and 77.


I have two dishes on the roof now; you are saying that may not be necessary?


----------



## JayPSU (Jul 17, 2007)

Still no Columbus, Ohio locals? Sad. No way am I ever going to Dish while they STILL don't have our HD locals.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

sdschramm said:


> .....except 98% of people can't get the HD channels because the spot beam isn't wide enough to cover the whole area. So now I have THREE worthless channels that Dish has no desire to fix!
> 
> Way to go!


?

The 61.5 spotbeam for Scranton-Wilkes Barre shows is 3, which looks like it covers everything in Pennsy from a line starting (at the Pennsy line) directly south of Rochester NY and arcing all the way down into Delaware. Looks like it's plenty west of Williamsport and kind of arcs just away from Amish country, which should be fine seeing as how they don't have televisions.

Far be it from me to say "you're wrong," since i don't live up there in Pennsyltucky but 98% is more like 1% from what I can tell.


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

hoophead said:


> I have two dishes on the roof now; you are saying that may not be necessary?


That all depends on what satellites the channels you want and sub to are on and if your city/DMA has been listed as EA buy E*, it could also depend on line of site and other factors. If you tell us what you have now (what birds you pick up), if you HD or not and what DMA you're in we may be able to answer your question. I search of "Eastern Arc" on this site will provide a LOT of information to help you as well.


----------



## hoophead (Feb 10, 2008)

bobukcat said:


> That all depends on *what satellites the channels *you want and *sub to are on* and if your city/*DMA has been listed as EA buy E**, it could also depend on line of site and other factors. If you tell us what you have now (what birds you pick up), *if you HD or not* and what DMA you're in we may be able to answer your question. *I search of "Eastern Arc" *on this site will provide a LOT of information to help you as well.


Don't understand your english much  but to answer what you have asked as much as I can - have 110,119, and 61.5, also have HD via DISH. Was told when I upgraded to HD that the existing dish would not work for HD (facing 330) as trees were in the way and that another dish would be needed (which they did not have on the truck). That new second dish was later installed.


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

hoophead said:


> Don't understand your english much  but to answer what you have asked as much as I can - have 110,119, and 61.5, also have HD via DISH. Was told when I upgraded to HD that the existing dish would not work for HD (facing 330) as trees were in the way and that another dish would be needed (which they did not have on the truck). That new second dish was later installed.


Sorry for the typos in the quick reply earlier, I didn't proof-read it as there was something I had to run out to do. If you read this post: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=136872&highlight=Eastern+Arc+DMAs it explains Eastern Arc (EA) very well. Since you still haven't told us what city (DMA) you're in I can't tell you if it is designated as EA or not (again, a search of this site will yield the answer). If you are in an EA designated DMA, have line of sight to 72.7 and 77 (which is likely since you already have 61.5) and have only MPEG-4 recievers with purple smart cards you may be able to get them to switch you to EA with a 1000.4 single dish. They have announced that it is only for new subscribers at this time so they will likely say you have to wait. If your HD locals are on 72.7 or 77 and not 110/119/61.5 you can probably persued them to switch you now.


----------



## hoophead (Feb 10, 2008)

As you can see I am in Wisconsin,actually just north of a line between Milwaukee and Madison in the SE part of the state.

When, and if, you reply pls tell me all I need to know and what, if anything, is suggested to do.
Thanx.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

JayPSU said:


> Still no Columbus, Ohio locals? Sad. No way am I ever going to Dish while they STILL don't have our HD locals.


From Westerville you should be able to get your Columbus HD locals with rabbit ears. The guide data will appear on the HD versions as well as the SD versions off the satellite. Fully integrated with your satellite delivered channels.

I can see why someone far from the transmitters would be upset, however the built-in ATSC tuner(s) on the 622 & 722 are excellent receivers. Columbus' flat terrain should make it easy for a wide area in the DMA to get the OTA's until E* gets the local HD capicity increased.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

RasputinAXP said:


> ?
> 
> The 61.5 spotbeam for Scranton-Wilkes Barre shows is 3, which looks like it covers everything in Pennsy from a line starting (at the Pennsy line) directly south of Rochester NY and arcing all the way down into Delaware. Looks like it's plenty west of Williamsport and kind of arcs just away from Amish country, which should be fine seeing as how they don't have televisions.
> 
> Far be it from me to say "you're wrong," since i don't live up there in Pennsyltucky but 98% is more like 1% from what I can tell.


The Wilkes-Barre/Scranton DMA is unusual as far as spotbeams go. Due to there being an additional area of the state included in that DMA that probably should have been in a different DMA (i.e. the Williamsport area). Williamsport used to be served by repeaters of the W-B/Scr stations. With the digital transition those repeaters may no longer be in service, leaving Williamsport without OTA TV (again*) but still in the DMA, even though geography would dictate a closer market (i.e. Harrisburg) should be the locals for that area. Williamsport is just too far west of W-B/Scr to get proper coverage from the 61.5 spotbeam. Don't blame E*, they inherited the 61.5 spot beam satellite from Voom.

* I had family who lived in Williamsport in the mid 60's. They had a tower that brought in one CBS station from Altoona and nothing else. The terrain over there was like a firewall to TV signals. A crude form of cable came to the area, however all they got with that was a single feed where someone at the headend kept changing channels. It was sort of like Forrest Gump's box of chocolates, you never knew what you were gonna get.

I W-B/Scr repeaters must have come later after my aunt moved away.


----------



## davethestalker (Sep 17, 2006)

bobukcat said:


> Go the [email protected] route, they called me back within minutes and had an EA install scheduled less than a week from call! It's working wonderfully and I now only have one dish on the roof which pleases the wife.


I'm very surprised and very satisfied. Dish is sending a tech out Monday to install the new antenna. If they could add our ABC 57, that would be cake!!! Watching LOST in SD is a real bummer.


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

davethestalker said:


> I'm very surprised and very satisfied. Dish is sending a tech out Monday to install the new antenna. If they could add our ABC 57, that would be cake!!! Watching LOST in SD is a real bummer.


I've always had excellent response from them via this route but I'm always sure to try the regular contact methods first, I'm pleased to hear they are taking care of you, let us know how the install goes. As for missing channels we are missing a big one, the CBS affiliate here. Unfortunately no matter how many birds they put in space it doesn't convince greedy station owners that they don't deserve extra $$ to allow carriage of the HD feed. I'm very curious what will happen on Febuary 19th when the analog feed (which E* does carry) is gone - will it just disapear or what?


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Michael P said:


> Williamsport is just too far west of W-B/Scr to get proper coverage from the 61.5 spotbeam. Don't blame E*, they inherited the 61.5 spot beam satellite from Voom.


Wow, that's messed up. Who decides who's in which DMA?


----------



## Mr. Vega (Jan 30, 2008)

This was taken from the uplink report on 1.14.09 :
ADD 5201 KOLR{SPRINGFIELD, MO} MPEG4 HD Tp 17 EchoStar 8 77w AVAIL HIDE MAP 10

ADD 5203 KSFX{SPRINGFIELD, MO} MPEG4 HD Tp 17 EchoStar 8 77w AVAIL HIDE MAP 27

DEL 7221 KOLR{SPRINGFIELD, MO} MPEG4 SD Tp 17 EchoStar 8 77w AVAIL HIDE MAP2 10

DEL 7223 KSFX{SPRINGFIELD, MO} MPEG4 SD Tp 17 EchoStar 8 77w AVAIL HIDE MAP2 27

Is it safe to assume they'll add these HD locals to Ceil-2 when its online for us western arc peeps?


----------



## dld542004 (Jun 18, 2006)

WHEN?


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

dld542004 said:


> WHEN?


soon


----------



## mhowie (Sep 30, 2006)

tsmacro said:


> soon


From which satellite?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Indianapolis was assigned to Ciel-2 now at 129 ... of course it was assigned there when the satellite was testing at 138. "Soon" is likely to be within the next month or two unless there are problems with the Indy affiliates.


----------



## mhowie (Sep 30, 2006)

James Long said:


> Indianapolis was assigned to Ciel-2 now at 129 ... of course it was assigned there when the satellite was testing at 138. "Soon" is likely to be within the next month or two unless there are problems with the Indy affiliates.


Good to learn...I was afraid they might wind up on one of the Eastern Arc satellites requiring an additional dish to my setup.


----------



## Todd H (Aug 18, 2006)

Still waiting for Macon, GA. It's getting harder and harder to stay with Dish knowing DirecTV has the Macon locals in HD. I have a pretty beefy antenna setup and can only pick up two of my locals via OTA.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

Todd H said:


> Still waiting for Macon, GA. It's getting harder and harder to stay with Dish knowing DirecTV has the Macon locals in HD. I have a pretty beefy antenna setup and can only pick up two of my locals via OTA.


What kind of antenna are we talking and how far away from the towers are you?


----------



## norton54 (Feb 2, 2006)

tsmacro said:


> soon


Don't hold your breath. I've been hearing about these locals coming for about 2 years now.


----------



## Todd H (Aug 18, 2006)

joshjr said:


> What kind of antenna are we talking and how far away from the towers are you?


I'm using an Antennas Direct 91XG UHF antenna and a Wade VIP306 VHF antenna connected to a Channel Master 7777 pre-amp. The towers are about 45 miles away. The two I'm not able to receive are barely putting out any signal. One is going to up their power after the digital switch and the other says that's as strong as they'll ever be.


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

norton54 said:


> Don't hold your breath. I've been hearing about these locals coming for about 2 years now.


Yes me too and ever since they were first uplinked a couple years ago the answer to when they were coming has always been "soon". In fact it's the answer to when anyone asks any question about when any channel might be added around here. It's kind of a running gag, because people always ask and no one here really knows, so the answer is always "soon".


----------



## scoobyxj (Apr 15, 2008)

bobukcat said:


> Go the [email protected] route, they called me back within minutes and had an EA install scheduled less than a week from call! It's working wonderfully and I now only have one dish on the roof which pleases the wife.


Wait till you start getting extensive rain fade, or snow. You won't think it's so great of a set up. 1000.4's don't pull in as strong of signals as a the old two dish solution, and the El is high enough that they collect snow/ice on the reflector reducing the Sig strength significantly. 1000.4's suck plain and simple. I would rather have three dishes on my roof then one of those things.


----------



## brant (Jul 6, 2008)

Todd H said:


> Still waiting for Macon, GA. It's getting harder and harder to stay with Dish knowing DirecTV has the Macon locals in HD. I have a pretty beefy antenna setup and can only pick up two of my locals via OTA.


there was an uplink report recently showing that a lot of HD locals had been uplinked to the new 129 sat. I know I saw mine (tallahassee) on there, but they're not available to us yet.

you may want to look for the post and see if macon is on there. it was a very long list.


----------



## brant (Jul 6, 2008)

i just went to look for you to see if macon was one there.

they had savannah, albany, thomasville, valdosta, and tallahassee, but no macon. that stinks man.


----------



## Todd H (Aug 18, 2006)

brant said:


> i just went to look for you to see if macon was one there.
> 
> they had savannah, albany, thomasville, valdosta, and tallahassee, but no macon. that stinks man.


Thanks for checking. I may just have to bite the bullet and switch to DirecTV. Gonna cost me a pretty hefty cancellation fee.


----------



## festivus (Nov 10, 2008)

Michael P said:


> From Westerville you should be able to get your Columbus HD locals with rabbit ears. The guide data will appear on the HD versions as well as the SD versions off the satellite. Fully integrated with your satellite delivered channels.
> 
> I can see why someone far from the transmitters would be upset, however the built-in ATSC tuner(s) on the 622 & 722 are excellent receivers. Columbus' flat terrain should make it easy for a wide area in the DMA to get the OTA's until E* gets the local HD capicity increased.


I live north of Powell and I do easily pull in the locals with an OTA antenna in my attic. BUT, with this current setup, I'm limited to watching/recording only one OTA HD show at a time. When we get HD locals via sat, I won't have this limitation.

On Thursday nights for example this is a big deal.


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

scoobyxj said:


> Wait till you start getting extensive rain fade, or snow. You won't think it's so great of a set up. 1000.4's don't pull in as strong of signals as a the old two dish solution, and the El is high enough that they collect snow/ice on the reflector reducing the Sig strength significantly. 1000.4's suck plain and simple. I would rather have three dishes on my roof then one of those things.


I just made it through having a combination of snow/ice/snow + more snow totalling about 8 inches and the only problem I saw was a few TPs on 61.5 that carried RSNs not locking in one night. Since then, no problems so I'm hoping I'll be okay. Also, since these point more East than SW (compared to 110/119) and all the big thunderstorms come in from the SW here I'm waiting to see if it will be less prone to blackouts when the storms are approaching.


----------



## justinbarca (Feb 12, 2009)

HD Locals Market Launches: Launching on February 18th: Cedar Rapids, IA; Champaign, IL; Dayton, OH; Fresno, CA; New Orleans, LA; Toledo OH. Launching February 25th Charleston, SC; Colorado Springs, CO; El Paso, TX; Savahhah, GA; Tallahasse, FL; Tri Cities, TN/VA.

Scheduled to Launch sometime in March include: Albany, Ga; Deluth, MN; Indianapolis, IN; Palm Springs, CA; Santa Barbra, CA; Bakersfield, CA; Erie, PA; Lafayette, LA; Peoria, Il; Sherman-Ada Tx/OK; Boise, ID; Eugene, OR; Las Vegas, NV; Roanoke, Val Sioux City, IA; Chico, CA; Fargo ND; Monterey, CA; Reno, NV; Yakima, WA; Corpus Christi TV, Harlingen, TX; Montgomery, AL; Rockford, IL, Youngstown, PA/OH.

HD Locals coming after March, Baton Rouge, LA; Ft. Smith, AR; Great Falls, MT; Medford, Or; Panama City, FL; Butte MT; Ft. Wayne IN; Idaho Falls, ID; Meridian, MS; Sious Falls, SD; Cheyenne, WY; Gainsville, FL; Johnstown, PA; Minot, ND; Terre Haute, IN; Columbus, OH; Grand Junction, CO; La Crosse, WI; Missoula MT; Twin Falls, ID; Columbus-Tupelo, MS; Ft. Smith AR; Laredo, TX; Odessa, TX; Wausau, WI.


----------



## Mr. Vega (Jan 30, 2008)

justinbarca said:


> HD Locals Market Launches: Launching on February 18th: Cedar Rapids, IA; Champaign, IL; Dayton, OH; Fresno, CA; New Orleans, LA; Toledo OH. Launching February 25th Charleston, SC; Colorado Springs, CO; El Paso, TX; Savahhah, GA; Tallahasse, FL; Tri Cities, TN/VA.
> 
> Scheduled to Launch sometime in March include: Albany, Ga; Deluth, MN; Indianapolis, IN; Palm Springs, CA; Santa Barbra, CA; Bakersfield, CA; Erie, PA; Lafayette, LA; Peoria, Il; Sherman-Ada Tx/OK; Boise, ID; Eugene, OR; Las Vegas, NV; Roanoke, Val Sioux City, IA; Chico, CA; Fargo ND; Monterey, CA; Reno, NV; Yakima, WA; Corpus Christi TV, Harlingen, TX; Montgomery, AL; Rockford, IL, Youngstown, PA/OH.
> 
> HD Locals coming after March, Baton Rouge, LA; Ft. Smith, AR; Great Falls, MT; Medford, Or; Panama City, FL; Butte MT; Ft. Wayne IN; Idaho Falls, ID; Meridian, MS; Sious Falls, SD; Cheyenne, WY; Gainsville, FL; Johnstown, PA; Minot, ND; Terre Haute, IN; Columbus, OH; Grand Junction, CO; La Crosse, WI; Missoula MT; Twin Falls, ID; Columbus-Tupelo, MS; Ft. Smith AR; Laredo, TX; Odessa, TX; Wausau, WI.


_this question is direct toward you justinbarca._

serious question, if the above is true and they have the capacity why wait? why not just turn them all on?


----------



## justinbarca (Feb 12, 2009)

have no idea, but this information is straight from Dish's Retailer Chat on February 4th

so these locals are coming


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Mr. Vega said:


> serious question, if the above is true and they have the capacity why wait? why not just turn them all on?


The channels are currently being set up on spotbeams on 129, which went into service about 10 days ago.

So far DISH has been moving existing HD and SD locals over to spotbeams (sorry "movers") and existing HD to ConUS transponders that don't conflict with spots. Those moves being done the space is NOW available to turn on more spots.

Launching HD in dozens of markets on the same day would probably overwhelm customer service (although most customers with HD would likely have the right DISH). So adding a few each week seems more likely ... and giving those stations a few days to be tested on their final spotbeam before being released is a good idea as well.

They are coming.


----------



## Mr. Vega (Jan 30, 2008)

oh how quickly the pain of waiting goes away once we finally get them.


----------



## JBT (Jul 8, 2008)

Still no Tucson, AZ...


----------



## festivus (Nov 10, 2008)

I see Columbus OH "after March" now. After Indy gets theirs we'll be the largest DMA wiithout HD locals. An honor that I would gladly like to give up...


----------



## TUKIN18S (Aug 16, 2005)

My Cedar Rapids, IA HD locals are set to be live Feb. 18th. What dish are they going to be on?


----------



## Todd H (Aug 18, 2006)

Still no Macon Georgia.


----------



## ssmith10pn (Jul 6, 2005)

Still don't understand their thinking of putting Eastern markets on a Western Bird. 
Here in the SE it seems pretty easy to get treed out with 129.


----------



## TUKIN18S (Aug 16, 2005)

Supposed to have DMA#88 live today. Nothing when I woke up. grrrrr


----------



## jalexand (Feb 7, 2009)

Yea nothing in Cedar Rapids at all yet. I hope they kick on today while I'm at work.


----------



## dennispap (Feb 1, 2007)

New orleans is supposed to go hd today, so i entered my address @ dish and it now shows the locals(big 4) in hd. I guess they will light up this afternoon.
Go enter your address @ dish and see what it now shows for your locals.
If they are showing in hd, good chance they will light up today


----------



## TUKIN18S (Aug 16, 2005)

dennispap said:


> New orleans is supposed to go hd today, so i entered my address @ dish and it now shows the locals(big 4) in hd. I guess they will light up this afternoon.
> Go enter your address @ dish and see what it now shows for your locals.
> If they are showing in hd, good chance they will light up today


Yep there are two that say HD now. But I was under the assumption that there should be three....from previous posts and uplinks it said

5250 KCRG ABC
5251 KGAN CBS
5253 KFXA FOX

It only shows Fox and CBS on the dish site...I hope ABC comes too....:crosses fingers:


----------



## TheFoxMan (Aug 25, 2008)

TUKIN18S said:


> Yep there are two that say HD now. But I was under the assumption that there should be three....from previous posts and uplinks it said
> 
> 5250 KCRG ABC
> 5251 KGAN CBS
> ...


Was KWWL NBC listed in the uplink posting?


----------



## Hamp89 (Feb 29, 2008)

All of my locals in HD are showing now on the Dish website but I haven't seen them on the guide yet. I expect they'll be there sometime today. Go figure - I just installed my OTA antenna..I'm not complaining though!


----------



## ka8zay (Feb 12, 2009)

Hamp89 said:


> All of my locals in HD are showing now on the Dish website but I haven't seen them on the guide yet. I expect they'll be there sometime today. Go figure - I just installed my OTA antenna..I'm not complaining though!


Even when they go live I want my antenna for recording 3 shows at one time. I just want my DISH HD because I can't get the local CBS station at all, and NBC cuts out when trucks drive by :LOL


----------



## TUKIN18S (Aug 16, 2005)

TheFoxMan said:


> Was KWWL NBC listed in the uplink posting?


It was not. Just the three mentioned above. I'm pretty sure D* has it though. And PBS. :nono2:


----------



## IowaJoe (Oct 30, 2008)

In the original "charlie chat" log, he said that all 4 networks in CR would be turned on today. I know they were all uplinked a few weeks ago but I turned on the TV and we only have KGAN and Fox.


----------



## ka8zay (Feb 12, 2009)

We are live now in Dayton, did you just check the uplink report for yours?


----------



## dennispap (Feb 1, 2007)

Big 4 live in Hd here in New Orleans, La.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Please continue the discussion regarding today's locals here:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=152697


----------

